# Adult adoption in USA for Irish citizenship?



## Devst (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello all,

So, I am an adult over 18. My stepdad is both an American and Irish citizen. Ireland does not allow the adoption of adults, but the USA does. If he were to adopt me in the USA and I become his legal son as far as the world is concerned, would Ireland then recognize our legal relationship and grant me citizenship as well? 

Basically, Ireland doesn't allow the adoption process to happen if done from there, but if the adoption is done elsewhere legally and a father and son relationship is established, would Ireland have to recognize it?


Thanks all ahead of time!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Where does your stepdad live? Because I think the critical issue would be that of both his residence and your residence at the time of any "adult adoption." But let's see if anyone has any more practical knowledge or experience with this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Devst (Oct 21, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Where does your stepdad live? Because I think the critical issue would be that of both his residence and your residence at the time of any "adult adoption." But let's see if anyone has any more practical knowledge or experience with this.
> Cheers,
> Bev


He currently resides in the US, my mom lives there as well.My relationship with my biological father is non-existant and my stepdad has taken on the role of my father since I was a child. Something we looked to do was the possibility of moving to Ireland one day.

I've been living outside of it for the last few years. Inter-country adult adoption in the USA is a possibility, the problem is that it has no effect on an adult as far as immigration and citizenship is concerned. I don't have U.S. citizenship and I know this wouldn't allow me to become a US. citizen since I'm an adult (we never thought to do this when I was young before turning 18 sadly), the question is more of Ireland recognizing the legal relationship and becoming a citizen there.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> the question is more of Ireland recognizing the legal relationship and becoming a citizen there.


That, I suspect, would be your main problem - since I know of a few countries where the nationality laws specify that a child has to be under age 18 when the parent takes nationality for the child to automatically get it, too. I realize your situation is a bit different, but I suspect it may not fly for an adult adoption (particularly if Ireland doesn't allow for that in Ireland anyhow).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

